# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real Or Fake Sus Portugal

## spiderweb

Just Got This....any Opinions...thanks

----------


## spiderweb

Any Ideas??

----------


## bodyman2000

i have read in this forum that the write TESTOSTERONA is possibly fake.....
From what country is the susta?

----------


## ajfina

those are portugal sust 250 , they are legit bro

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They look good.

----------


## spiderweb

thanks, fella

----------


## BDbuddy7

bump

----------


## MichaelCC

It's portugal Sustanon 250 (ORGANON) - real one.

----------


## sdogg888

i just got the same shit was it any good ?

----------

